# Too soon for IPO/ScH?



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello all, 
I am a new owner of a 12 week old GSD (first time owner of GSD as well). I am visiting a club tonight to get the feel for training and whether Ivy and I would be a good fit. My question is: Am i being premature? Is it too soon to get her involved in training? Do I need to wait until she is a certain age? I am thankful for any advice.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

You can start training as early as you want-- purely motivationally on the obed & tracking.

My concern would be whether your puppy has had all of her shots yet at 12 weeks. Please ask your vet if it's ok for her to be around other dogs.

The protection phase will be fun rag play with the other puppies.

Does Ivy like tug games?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would talk to the club and see what they say about when to start her and what you should be doing with her.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

not all clubs want puppies. Our has a bunch of puppies. It is fun watching them grow into the sport. We started just before the third set of shots. Watch the trainer. See how they feel about the extra work of puppies. See if you like hanging out with the folks in the club. You'll be seeing them at least once a week so you have to enjoy their company.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

I hadn't thought of that--some clubs not being puppy friendly.

In any case, you can be teaching Ivy her basic obedience commands using food or a toy, wgphichever she likes better.


----------



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

I reached out to a club director and was invited to observe last evening. There were quite a few puppies there, which was reassuring for me. Wow. Watching the dogs work reinforced the reason I wanted this breed in the first place. I was treated warmly and welcomed. I have 2 other clubs to check out, but what is clear is that I am hooked! I cannot wait to get started!
Ivy is up to date on shots- thanks for the guidance. I will post progress reports!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sounds like a great first experience. IPO/SchH is very addicting so beware. LOL


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lhczth said:


> Sounds like a great first experience. IPO/SchH is very addicting so beware. LOL



Yes, but it's a good addiction!

I'll be waiting to hear about Ivy's first night of traning. You will also want to find out where & when members meet to track, generally in the mornings.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We brought our pup out to our regular meeting this weekend. He gets excited when he starts seeing us into our field clothes. If we get on the computers a bit before heading out he flops down onto the floor and huffs. 

He did well in tracking, was a bit lazy in obedience (partly the handler's fault, partly the heat) and rocked protection.
Hopefully your dog will get excited about it, too.


----------



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

I will certainly post our experience on "the first day of school". I assume I'll just need a leash/collar early on? Any other initial equipment needed at this stage of the training?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Not much at all.

Food, leash, collar, bait bag.


----------



## mmgermany (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks for the info Smithie- Gabor was kind enough to invite me to observe training in October


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He just returned and hit the ground running between training and daughter's competitive tennis (training and conditioning). She has a huge tournament this weekend


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

12 weeks is fine. A lady at our club, started her puppy around 11 weeks I believe. I started my puppy at 8 weeks. During those first several weeks, we did foundation training on the table for obedience, small sessions of heel work, drive building using a puppy rag, and a scent pad for tracking. Sessions only last 2 -3 minutes and were always very positive. You want the puppy to have fun. They learn quick what they are doing! We did this for several months, eventually relacing the rag with a tug and then a puppy sleeve. All Obedience is now on the field. There are several puppies at the club ( 3 GSD's, 1 Mal, 1 Bouv). I love watching them and seeing the progression differences in the puppies based on breed and age. The age range differences is about 3 months difference between all. Isen loves going and enjoys working. The members have fun. It's very addicting : ) When you go, ask plenty of questions. Observe how the training director interacts with dogs and members. Make sure how he handles your dog is was method you approve of. Watch the dynamics of the club. You'll spend a lot of time with them, so you want to have a good environment. It's nice you found a club with other puppies. As a person new to the sport, you're able to see how other members handle their dog do's/don'ts etc. Luckily my club was the first one I looked at and only 10 minutes from my house! Can't beat it : )


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

We have all ages of dogs, from puppies to BH/IPO, from young to retired (Enzo occasionally comes out at 12.5). And multiple breeds 

Not all people like or do well with training puppies or young dogs. That is fine.


----------



## Trinitys Storm (Oct 2, 2014)

I too am a newbie to the protection dog sports. Growing up my grandmother showed and championed many cocker spaniels and on the weekends I showed junior showmanship and finished my first bitch "Shalimars Juli's gotta run" and competed with various breeds of my grandmothers friends. So I know the conformation show world pretty well and have always been fascinated with the protection breed sports and police K-9's. What I was wondering is the DVG/SchZ/IPO world anything like the conformation show world? I know both require tons of hard work and great communication skills with your dog. I would imagine schutzhund to be a little more exciting. I am going to my first class tomorrow with my 14 week GSD female Trinity. Is there any questions that are not obvious I should ask the trainer or directors?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Smithie86 said:


> Not much at all.
> 
> Food, leash, collar, bait bag.


I invested in a training apron from Ray Allen. I think it was about $16. Holds treats/toys totallt hands free. Love it. Also nice & rugged. So far. The pup hasn't been able to tear it open.


----------

